# Hymer Factory Visit



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi All, We are hoping to visit the Hymer factory in Germany in late July. Is there a lot to see, also where is the best place to stay.
thanks for any help.
Norman


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Hymer factory*

Hi Norman,
Yes there is a lot to see as the factory is massive. Factory visits are on the first Wednesday of each month. We went in November last year and were the only british in the group. Unfortunatley our guide could not speak english but one of the germans in the group was able to translate for us. There is a stellplatze at the thermal baths in Bad Waldsee costing 5 euros with electric, or you can stay at the Hymer service center with electric for free. The service center has a big showroom and accessory shop. The pretty little town of Bad Waldsee is within walking distance. There is a Hymer museum being built opposite the factory which is due to open this year. Hope this helps Mike.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

It is an excellent tour. Fascinating to see the production lines bolting together different types/classes/models at the same time.

We visited in December. At that time Hymer were only making to order and had cut back production, building for a couple of weeks at a time.

The commentary is in German but a couple from Lichtenstein translated for us here and there.

Bad Waldsee is a lovely town with nice walks and a few good restaurants. Lake Constance is half an hour away and stunning. There is a train station in the town with good connections.

When Hymer had our van they put us up at the 'Gruner Baum'. 
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...uener_Baum-Bad_Waldsee_Baden_Wurttemberg.html 
Very comfortable with a good bar and restaurant.

I take it that you are not going in a motorhome then. If you are then you can stay on the Hymer Stellplatz for free.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Snap !


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

A couple of pictures


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi, here is a photo of Bad Waldsee.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have never seen a Hymer with two turrets!


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

By the way, Hymer service centre chappies will give you the code for 8 hours free WiFi if (like me) you can't live without it!


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi very interested in this post do you know if Hymer at Badwasdsee has a web site i can go on....I can`t seem to find one..

Val


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here is the link to the "About the Company" section of the Hymer AG website. It's in English, but of your German is OK you can switch and then the site may give you more local information. It's Bad Waldsee by the way in Baden Württemburg. The town is a bit to the northeast of Ravensburg and Hymer is at the northern edge of Bad Waldsee.

http://www.hymer.ag/cms/en/company.html

Philip


----------

